# Is my Tortoise Sitter Doing OK? Humidity advice.



## DanaMM (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there. I have a question about temporary care for my tortoises. I have four redfoot/cherry heads that are a little over a year old. Until recently, I was the primary care giver. However, my husband and I bought a new house that is getting a lot of construction done on it; until the roof and siding are fixed, temps are not consistent. As a result, my dad (who I used to live with) is caring for my tortoises until I can provide them with a stable temperature environment that is free from debris. 

Now, my dad was already around to help me when I was living with him, and he has always been my dedicated tortoise sitter when I was sick or traveling, but this is the longest they have been out of my care. Currently, the (closed chamber) temps are spot on and he knows to turn on the backup heat lamp when it gets really cold (we live in PA). Also, the diet is perfect and he's willing to shop around so they get a variety. However, I worry about humidity without my constant supervision. He's had my babies for about 2 months and while I have no concerns about their shells that I can see, I don't know if what he can provide is OK for another month or two of care. He gives them a long bath 2-3 times a week for about 30 minutes. He cleans the water during the bath when it gets pooped up and also when it starts to get chilly. He is also spraying down the enclosure twice a day with warm water; once in the early morning and once in the afternoon. They like being squirted down (they hardly hide anymore) so he makes sure to get them a little wet, but not soaked so they don't get sick. 

When they were in my care, we also had a humidifier running (it broke) and they were bathed more often. I've also killed about 8 humidity sensors in the last year and the last one died recently, but the reality is that he is not around to check it that often any way. From your experience, will this care be ok in the short term? I feel like this is still the best option until I can get the new house warmer. Please let me know your thoughts. He's really at his capacity of providing support, unfortunately unforeseen contractor delays have me a bit stuck. He loves the babies but I just want to be sure that we are doing the best things for them right now.

Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2015)

If its a closed chamber and the temps are good, then I don't see any problem. Are you running it with thermostats? 

Sounds like your dad has a good handle on things.


----------

